# Apple seems to also believe in Multipath TCP



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> Multipath TCP is a TCP extension that allows a TCP connection to send/receive packets over different interfaces. Multipath TCP has various use cases, including :
> 
> enable smartphones to use their WiFi and 3G interfaces simultaneously or in failover modes
> improve TCP performance in datacenters to exploiting multiple paths
> improve performance on dual stack hosts running IPv4 and IPv6


More


----------

